# Rcmp - Found!



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

So here's my short story. I found an rcmp on ebay in a fairly odd place & due to the placement of the auction ... I was able to procure an rcmp car. I truly don't think the person that sold this to me knew what he had or if they did they didn't care but I think it's more the former than the latter. To say I was in shock that such a car was included in a group of cars like this was the understatement of the week. So as time grew shorter for the auction to end I kept a very close eye on it. What amazed me is that no one else noticed the auction or heck for that matter they didn't even bid on it. I ended up getting the rcmp along with a few others for just a bit over $100. When I realized I had won the auction I about puked. The real test was going to be when the car arrived at my house. I waited for my new found prize to come to my door & I was hoping not to be disappointed as so many times I've won something only to find out the car is just mangled beyond comprehension. I went to the post today, got the package, brought it home & sure enough ... there was an rcmp that was in just absolutely fantastic shape. All I can say is ... unreal!!!!!!!!! Take a gander folks & tell me what ya think.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi'ya X
Congrats on the nice score!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

If you were holding on to all your eBay bidding luck for the year, you timed that great! Fantastic snag!

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

pshoe ... I couldn't have said it better myself. My parents bought this for me for christmas actually. I told them what I was looking at & of course they gave me a blank stare as they know nothing about slot cars ... lol but it truly made them happy to be able to help me out getting something I really wanted! Beyond my lord & saviour's birth giving people what they want for christmas always makes my day! 

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats but, How about passing a little of your good luck down this way!!! You need to go buy some lottery tickets!!! RM


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are the other cars that came in the auction


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That's a great deal even for $100.00. There was a RCMP on e-bay for $600.00.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*nice dude!*

You are on a roll........ Bob:dude:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Major score! And that RCMP looks to be in great shape. Sweet!!


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I'm not sure what the deal is but lately I've had like the best luck. Why? I have no clue but I'm going to just ride it out.  The RCMP is in excellent shape to be sure.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice !!!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Xence I was going to bid on that auction but I came across a recent negative feedback to that seller regarding an rcmp car that made me think twice. I spoke with a guy who paid twice what you did (and received it back through ebay) for what was a real RCMP car but repainted and repro decals. The seller stated he didn't know what he had So i thought maybe he was lying considering the feedback came in November...... Sounds like you got a great Deal.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, it would make a great street stock!


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't know anything about that plymouth, just know I got a great deal on a great car!

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool score Xence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

check his feedback
4745joe


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Rcmp*

Interesting feedback.. sorry I had to look..

Xence... I hope she's the real thing. If so Great Score! Congrats!

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Another one for the good guys.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Im not knocking the car or the find,but found it odd that he went from knowing EXACTLY what the RCMP car was in november to having no clue 2 months later.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Amnesia does strange things.. Possibly self induced from eating too much fruitcake? :tongue:


----------

